# New to musclebikes



## Schweirdo (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey everyone! I am a Schwinn cruiser guy but I am starting to collect musclebikes. I am very new to the whole stingray scene. I have come across a repop Pea Picker in Pristine condition and a 1965 Stingray already restored just needs decals. I do not know what they are worth. The guy does not want to sell them, but after a year of harassment he finally told me $250 for the pair. Is this a good deal and what is each bike worth?
Thanks 

Steve


----------



## jpromo (Aug 25, 2011)

That sounds like a killer deal to me no matter what. Especially if they are decent and the one is in fact a '65. Any repop doesn't have much collector value, obviously, but are definitely nice for riding around and should bring $100+ any day of the week. I think the 90s repops are definitely more desirable than the 00s. The '65, if it is decent, it would be well worth the purchase price alone and, depending on options, may be a real find; I'd say do it! And then post pictures  Good luck


----------



## Outlaw90 (Aug 31, 2011)

grab them up bro!


----------

